# desperately seeking buno vino mini jet part



## sdmbrandy (Aug 26, 2012)

I am desperately seeking a replacement part for my buno vino mini jet. It is the last white plastic plate with the two knobs that go through the metal plate. One of the knobs broke off on I have 18 more gallons of wine to filter to make room for my fall supply. Any help is most appreciated. I tried looking on line for a replacement part but I must be on all the wrong pages. Help!!!!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't stock them but I can get all the parts for the mini jet. I'll check when I get in to the store in the AM.


----------

